# Scared Clowns



## aherr (Jan 30, 2008)

I just bought two clown fish yesterday and they are constantly scared and hiding in the corners of my tank I think it is because my three damsels are very territorial and dont want them in the tank. DO i have to return the damsels to the opet store or will they get used to each other


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

well its very likely that your clowns will need time to get used to the tank, but clowns are also related to the damsels, and having 5 damsels means you have a very aggressive fish tank. I would advise to cut the number down, decide what you`d rather keep and take the rest back.


----------

